# ETEC or Tohatsu??



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

getting ready to pull the trigger on an outboard.
I'm stuck between a 2012 50hp Tohatsu, and a 2012 60hp Evinrude Etec.

The Etec would run me $600 more, but it includes the stainless prop.

I've been hearing a lot of great things about the etec from etec owners, but it seems everyone else especially yamaha owners tell me to stay away. 

I hear some questionable things about the tohatsu as well.

Everyone is telling me go with a yamaha, but I'm not spending $8000 on a yamaha. 
My budget is $5,000 to $6,000 including rigging kit.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a two friends with Etecs, one has a 60 and the other has a 115 and both love them, they both have never had any problems with them.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Personally, I would pass on the E-tec. Not enough of a track record. 8K for the Yammy seems high.

http://www.boats.net/outboard_motor/Yamaha/50HP/parts.html


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Not enough of a track record? My current E-Tec 90 is well over 2100 hours and running just fine, thank you. It's the second one I've had in commercial service -- there will be a third.

For anyone considering one in south Florida, I'd strongly recommend Seapower in south Dade as your first stop.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm seeing lots of Negatives on E-Tecs We have a Guy that Evenrude Refuses to provide codes for his ECM even if he pays for it ...poor guy has a Hunk of scrap metal ...

Its on THT well documented ... I will post link next week


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

By track record I mean long term service, like ten years, not just hours.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My
Cousin has had an etec for like 5 years without one problem at all.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Track record?? Isn't etec only a High Pressure Direct Injection 2 cycle that has been around for something like 100 years? Both great engines but one has a more recognized name.

HPDI, humm isn't that also on the Tohatsu's?

Eric I am sorry I can't add real value to your question but how nicely you maintain your equipment: HP to weight ratio would make my choice.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

I have heard great things about E-TEC. But you definatley can't go wrong with a Yami 50 2 stroke. I know they have them advertised on boats.net for $4,500 on a blowout sale but I dont know if they still have them in stock.


----------



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

Tohatsu...

Cheaper, proven, better power to weight.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Etech, probably the best running motors I have ever worked on. They all have problems some time another, Not sure about where your at but finding a dealer to service Tohatsu up here in Jax is vey slim pickings.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

There's one tohatsu mechanic in south Florida.... I know his personal cell number because he's never in town. The dealers he works for kept giving me the run around. The guy is cool, but literally always in and out of town. He's also their only service rep for Latin America. There seems to be more etec centers locally.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

never owned an etec or tohatsu 

but if you only know 1 service guy in south florida.... theres your answer right there.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A little history here....one other item that needs to be said about the folks that build the E-Tec (Evinrude) motors. Almost ten years ago OMC (Johnson/Evinrude) went into bankruptcy right around Christmas time. I was cauaght with a 1999 Johnson 115 and lost my last six months of warranty.... The company sat in bankruptcy for about six months then was bought up by BRP. Instead of selling off existing inventory, which they had every right to do, BRP had every model torn down and examined to see what they actually had (several nightmares were found, among them gears for lower unit, large block motors, were seriously out of spec..). It seems OMC had been out sourcing key components and not checking closely enough to catch the problem(s). 

Among the assets they bought were the rights to build motors using the E-Tec system. OMC never brought them to market since they had too many other problems to solve and went down as a result. After building a few motors BRP didn't sell one of them - instead they farmed them out to special operations outfits for serious extreme conditions testing (think the best of the best, in full gear running small rubber boats on various different kinds of fuel....). Only after they proved out were the first models offered to the general public. 

I got my first one almost seven years ago. It was running strong when sold with around 1200 hours on it. I got my second one five years ago (now long out of warranty and no longer on the "guide program"). That's the motor I already mentioned that has the high hours. My average day sees me running 60 to 70 miles round trip in areas where, if I break down.... no one will even come looking until the following day. Can't say I've ever had a better motor.

The things I've just written aren't anyone's fantasy.. they're the reason I reacted strongly to the "no track record" comment


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

On me and my dads old flats boat we had a 115 etec. Man, i beat that thing.. It was 650rpm or 6250rpm, no inbetween. Never had an issue. If i were in your position i would say etec for 2 reasons. Dealer network, and 2stroke over 4. Etecs really are pretty quiet and actually amazingly good on fuel. Really comparable to a 4 stroke. And while the tohatsus look like they are evolving well, i still believe their metalergy (quality of metals) isnt on par as far as corrosion resistance.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm picking up my 60 ETEC tomorrow morning if all goes as planned. 
I just have to pass by the bank and get half the money out, I got the rest cash here at home. 
Then drive over to the dealer and pick it up. They have it waiting for me ready.
What are the odds that they just happened to get one in stock two days ago.

Anyone have any experience on propping an etec?
Tohatsu 50 puts the Gen 2 Copperhead just under 40mph with aluminum prop. I'm hoping to get 40 with the 60 etec.....


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Tohatsu Motors have been around since the 50's just not in the US. Dealer network is very limited like Cut said. Aren't some of the Tohatsu still 2-stroke? I thought all the TLDI's were? [smiley=shrug.gif]


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh yeah the first place Etech's were sold was Australia in 2001 or 2002 I think, So they have been around a little longer than people think.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Enjoy the new motor.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Tohatsu Motors have been around since the 50's just not in the US. Dealer network is very limited like Cut said. Aren't some of the Tohatsu still 2-stroke? I thought all the TLDI's were? [smiley=shrug.gif]


Tohatsu and Nissan are the same motor. Yes, Tohatsu still makes 2 strokes.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

To quote my friend PIB

It looks like a TRANSFORMER!!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes sir it does!

Its going to TRANSFORM the Copperhead into an Airplane

LOL :


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Stoopid question and totally irrelevant since PIB now owes an Etec, but here goes...

If a Tohatsu or Mercury or a Nissan is basically the same motor with different paint (at least with the little motors), couldn't a Nissan or Merc tech do warranty work on a Tohatsu? I am sure the world isn't this simple, but it seems logical to me.

Nate


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

NO, they are still different manufactures and require a dealer to perform warranty work. Also I’m not sure about the Tohatsu or the Nissan. But back in the day when Yamaha and Merc had a Joint venture there were still small differences between them as well.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The only differences between a Nissan and a Tohatsu is the decals, and the price. The Nissan is a few hundred dollars more per model. For it's a more known name. I owned a Nissan....


And no, the warranty work isn't the same. 
Although the local Tohatsu dealer did pay a Merc service center to check out my Nissan since their mechanic was out of town....


----------



## Rudefish (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm and E-TEC fan and have owned several, but I'm not a big fan of the 40-60hp engines.

They are heavy for thier size and they have to use a huge prop for the engine size. That is great for a pontoon, but not a small flats boat. Other motors in that hp range are lighter and you run a smaller prop which will allow you to run shallower with better performance.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought that same thing Rudefish. It should have a great hole shot if used with tabs though.

Frank_S


----------

